# XTZ Sound Takes a New Approach to Better Sounding Headphones



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Founded in 2004, the Swedish brand XTZ Sound has built a solid reputation as a speaker and subwoofer manufacturer, but they also offer other products including amplifiers, room analyzing equipment, and earbuds. A hallmark of the company is price for performance, and design elements of their products are unmistakably classy and artistically sharp.










_XTZ's Devine features a Dirac DSP app._​

Recently, the team at XTZ embarked on a new mission: to build a better headphone. The company says that modern headphone releases feature new physical design attributes but lack major technological improvements; physical size limitations of headphones (says XTZ) have kept innovation relatively stagnant. They believe, however, that their new headphones named "Devine" offers a new tech improvement that radically changes the playing field.

Devine is a slick looking wireless headset featuring Bluetooth 4.0 with aptX and NFC (Near Field Communication) for easy pairing with devices. The headphone also includes a microphone, USB charging, and the ability to accept a 3.5mm cord. Devine is lightweight (about 6 ounces), has a wireless range eclipsing 30 feet, and is capable of 14 hours of continuous playback on one charge. XTZ says the headphone’s frequency response is 15Hz to 32kHz.

So where’s the innovation, you ask? It lies in a Dirac enabled DSP (Digital Sound Processing) app that XTZ has developed specifically for Devine. The implementation of DSP allows for XTZ to push the innate physical constraints of headphone construction beyond its current limits, allowing for a smooth flat response direct to listening ears. XTZ’s DSP app comes preset with five different programmed settings, in addition to user controls that allow listeners to make sonic adjustments to suit nearly any surrounding.










_XTZ's DSP app flattens Devine's in-house measured response (top) for better sound._​

Interestingly, XTZ has turned to Kickstarter for a campaign to launch their new headphones. Their bottom-line goal ($25,000) has been achieved, funding development of Divine, an iPhone specific DSP app, a dual mini-jack for airplane connections and a mini-stereo to stereo jack. They’ve also eclipsed a $35,000 goal, opening the doors to a headphone pouch bag and a higher quality connection cable. The company’s third stretch goal ($75,000) will allow XTZ to develop an Android DSP app.

For more information about Devine (or to pledge money toward XTZ’s next stretch goal), visit their *Kickstarter page*. XTZ estimates that Devine will hit the market this coming December with an MSRP of $229 US. 

_Image Credits: XTZ Sound_


----------

